# LF an atractive girl from Toronto who wants someone to spend time with



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Hi. I'm John.

I'm looking for an attractive girl from Toronto to chill with.

I'm looking for someone who is very good looking. I'm a very good looking guy. 
I'm very fit, clean & have a great sense of fashion. I'm open to new experiences; mannered and set high personal standards for myself. 
I have family values, personal values, am a gracious person and have a flexible mind.

I'm in my late 20's.

I'm willing to share a profile and photo with you so you can get a good description from seeing me. If you'll do the same!

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

You're persistent, I'll give you that.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...attractive-girl-to-be-friends-with-in-456217/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/looking-for-some-personal-company-141072/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/any-really-attractive-girl-from-toronto-967857/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol I thought you were one of those people that signs up and makes 2-3 of the same random posts and gets banned, but then realised you have over a thousand posts but I don't know who you are  and I spend way too much time here. Weird.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

That's some dedication.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh yeah I remember the last one lol.

This approach has to have such a low success-rate, just take some time to meet people instead.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm looking for a cute young boy named John to come and "hang out" with me too.

I clean very atraktive guy wont be 2 ruff


----------



## xisco (Apr 22, 2014)

@RelinquishedHell, thanks for the laugh


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

htm at the willerd ave. at downtown yo


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I thought you were one of those people that signs up and makes 2-3 of the same random posts and gets banned, but then realised you have over a thousand posts but I don't know who you are  and I spend way too much time here. Weird.


If you search for his posts, you'll see that 3/4 of them are him banging on his keyboard to boost his post count.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

vicente said:


> If you search for his posts, you'll see that 3/4 of them are him banging on his keyboard to boost his post count.


I'm surprised he's gotten away with that for so long without being banned for spamming or something.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

hhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

ddddddddddd


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

fwd: craiglist


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

fit birds from borealia pop up


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

vicente said:


> If you search for his posts, you'll see that 3/4 of them are him banging on his keyboard to boost his post count.


I think he might edit them a while after he's made actual posts? I may be giving him too much credit, though.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah but you can just delete posts. And if you look he's got a few actual posts.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

losthismarbles said:


> Yeah but you can just delete posts. And if you look he's got a few actual posts.


I thought maybe he edited ones where he was rude and left other ones up. I don't understand why someone would want to boost their post count. I don't understand a lot of things. It doesn't really matter though, we're all just going to keep posting and posting or not posting and not posting and none of it makes any difference in the end anyway. Maybe he enjoys writing those sakfsnshsss, maybe he thinks it's some kind of metaphor for the meaninglessness of life or this forum, or maybe he's expressing his anguish at how difficult it is for us even as humans with complex languages to fully express every aspect of ourselves to one another and to truly connect.

I'm going to try it and see if I feel less alienated.

llllllllllllfnd

Ugh, that one didn't feel right.

ximewwwwwwwe
___________________
_*Anna*_


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Fruitcake said:


> I thought maybe he deleted ones where he was rude and left other ones up. I don't understand why someone would want to boost their post count. I don't understand a lot of things. It doesn't really matter though, we're all just going to keep posting and posting or not posting and not posting and none of it makes any difference in the end anyway. Maybe he enjoys writing those sakfsnshsss, maybe he thinks it's some kind of metaphor for the meaninglessness of life or this forum, or maybe he's expressing his anguish at how difficult it is for us even as humans with complex languages to fully express every aspect of ourselves to one another and to truly connect.
> 
> I'm going to try it and see if I feel less alienated.
> 
> ...


lol I saw you edit that post.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

losthismarbles said:


> lol I saw you edit that post.


I'm still editing don't look perve.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

after carefully analyzing ops post history with a protractor i believe he just edits lots of stuff, anything that might give clues about his character, leaving the posts that dont unedited

a true man of mystery, its actually a genius move, just look at the publicity its generating for this thread

surely op will find what hes looking for with such elaborate schemes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I predict this thread will go well and the OP will end up happily married with the girl of his dreams. :yes


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Elad said:


> after carefully analyzing ops post history with a protractor i believe he just edits lots of stuff, anything that might give clues about his character, leaving the posts that dont unedited
> 
> a true man of mystery, its actually a genius move, just look at the publicity its generating for this thread
> 
> surely op will find what hes looking for with such elaborate schemes


Wow, if you're right that's a risky move, he's going to attract some questionable women with that kind of post history.

He's got me interested though.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Fruitcake said:


> I'm still editing don't look perve.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't get his persistent nature with this method, its just setting himself up for a ton of negative attention which can't be attractive, so I bet the only PMs he gets are from guys, I know I sent him one.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

casting ops bait out for him again


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Pineapple.


----------



## IndigoPena (Jul 30, 2014)

Bsjfkenavhdoeoh


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Apoc said:


> Pineapple.


Lol I was looking at this thread thinking about bumping it a couple hours before you actually did. But I got shy.


----------

